# Who Owns at Club Donatello?



## kaio (Apr 7, 2011)

any one own at Club Donatello?? I have some very interesting information about how they take availability away from the deeded owners... not sure if it is legit, I will explain further if anyone is an owner there/interested.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Yes, go on.*



kaio said:


> any one own at Club Donatello?? I have some very interesting information about how they take availability away from the deeded owners... not sure if it is legit, I will explain further if anyone is an owner there/interested.


We are owners at the Donatello and yes, please go on and explain what you are referring to.  So far (past 20+ years) we have had the best exchanges useing the Donatello.
Bart


----------



## kaio (Apr 8, 2011)

When owners transfer ownership.. they make the current owners keep that current years usage (in this case 2011), and also are required to pay 2011 MFs... they then require the new owner to Pay the same year MFs (2011) and get the exact same usage (in this case 2011)... so they double bill MFs and double the usage for a single deeded interest... so if 100 owners at Club Donatello Txfred ownership to a new owner in 2011... there would be 200 reservations from only 100 deeded interests for the year 2011....  Club Donatello gets double the MFs... but that 100 extra reservations could possibly take availability (at least for the popular weeks) away from the real owners....  It is kinda double dipping... they are taking a deeded interest and doubling it for that year.... confusing, but doesnt seem legitimate as it takes away usage from the real owners by *requiring *2 weeks (one to each party of the transfer) for a single 1/52 deeded interest.  The thing is, that this is mandatory, there representatives insist that they are required to do such.... No other resorts I know of do such a thing nor require it to be done that way.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Doesn't sound right*



kaio said:


> When owners transfer ownership.. they make the current owners keep that current years usage (in this case 2011), and also are required to pay 2011 MFs... they then require the new owner to Pay the same year MFs (2011) and get the exact same usage (in this case 2011)... so they double bill MFs and double the usage for a single deeded interest... so if 100 owners at Club Donatello Txfred ownership to a new owner in 2011... there would be 200 reservations from only 100 deeded interests for the year 2011....  Club Donatello gets double the MFs... but that 100 extra reservations could possibly take availability (at least for the popular weeks) away from the real owners....  It is kinda double dipping... they are taking a deeded interest and doubling it for that year.... confusing, but doesnt seem legitimate as it takes away usage from the real owners by *requiring *2 weeks (one to each party of the transfer) for a single 1/52 deeded interest.  The thing is, that this is mandatory, there representatives insist that they are required to do such.... No other resorts I know of do such a thing nor require it to be done that way.



Not doubting what you have written but I question some communication error with whomever you talked to.  I only say this because it does not make sense to me and I would think somewhere in the past they would have been sued by someone.  I would ask to talk to a mgr. because it seems wrong.
We have dealt with things like this in other areas before and found out the information was wrong.
Bart


----------



## kaio (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Bart, Understandable, I couldn't believe it at first either.

But Yeah, we are currently in litigation with another resort that was 'double dipping'... but there was no communication error with Club Donatello... Have confirmed with accounting at Club Donatello and their supervising managers.. infact, I lost almost a thousand dollars paying the MFs in which I thought would transfer with the ownership (as current with no account balance), but it did not and I still retained the 2011 usage (which belonged to the new owner), and they wont refund the payment, and they wont allow the new owner 'their first usage -2011 usage' until the same 2011 MF payment is paid by the new owner.  I am having our company lawyer begin preparing a letter to the resort (as they are self managed), and maybe we will see what they do.  They said if I wanted, I could transfer my 2011 usage to the new owner (in which once the new owner pays their 2011 fees) they would have '2' weeks for 2011 to use (which is crazy because it is a 1/52 deeded interest)... but they wont transfer an account as "current" or in other words, they double the usage, giving one to each party and double collect maintenance fees by collecting from each party, and there is no way around it.  If anyone is an owner there wants to find out for themselves, contact "Addie" in accounting at Club Donatello...  See what she says. 

I think that owners have the right to know this affects their availability when making reservations.   If I could find enough of them, I would draft up a petition and have as many owners sign as possible.  But we will see what the lawyer decides to say and recourse that may come from that.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Board Letter*

How about an email or letter to the board?
Bart


----------



## kaio (Apr 9, 2011)

I think an email might be ignored or pushed aside. A letter (especially from a representing lawyer) might be more effective. However.... 

ICC5, Do you know a direct way to address the board? is there a specific address/email or attention to?  I would be happy to contact the board pre-emptively before taking it further, and sharing their response with you.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 9, 2011)

*NO*

We've never needed to contact for anything.  When we book things my wife calls and does it.  
Bart


----------

